# Bayley is annoying as fuck



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Nah.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

6/10, reasonably well-crafted, but you lost me at the Eva Marie bit.


----------



## thehumpdinker (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah, she's just the worst.

She will bomb in WWE.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, this should be good.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Hold on a sec, gonna grab dat popcorn first opcorn


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Can't tell if this a troll thread or not, so debating whether or not to actually respond to this. Ah, what the hell.

Bayley comes off as the most humble girl in the world. She's like the anti AJ. AJ would tell the world that these other girls are fake. Bayley is like the shy girl that stays away from it all.

But yeah, probably a troll thread.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Can't tell if this a troll thread or not, so debating whether or not to actually respond to this. Ah, what the hell.
> 
> Bayley comes off as the most humble girl in the world. She's like the anti AJ. AJ would tell the world that these other girls are fake. Bayley is like the shy girl that stays away from it all.
> 
> But yeah, probably a troll thread.


I will personally assure you otherwise.

AJ thought she was the different, "girl every nerd would dream of being with!", I cringed like absolute fuck when she and Punk posted an atrocious Joker/Harelquin thing comparing it to themselves. Like two fucking emo 14 year olds.

Bayley is far more annoying, though. Whilst AJ was outspoken, with Bayley it's more deep-rooted and conceited. The smugness of her fucking face, and her put-on timidness. She'll appeal to anime loving dweebs whose perfect idea of a woman is a female version of themselves, but other people will see through her on a big stage.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

and ugly as fuck too .


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:shitstorm


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Eva who?


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Don't know whether to laugh or just clap sarcastically.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If by annoying, you mean sexy and adorable and eminently huggable, then I'd tend to agree with you.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

She is a great wrestler, but I definitely agree that her face is annoying. 

This :bayley emote evokes an anger in me that I cannot explain.


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

Can't tell if you're trolling or just have bad taste.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Bayley will make Vince more money than Reigns. Believe that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Self-righteous is definitely not a word I would use to describe Bayley. If anything, she is the opposite. She comes across as really hard working and I don't think she realizes how good she is.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Plato said:


>


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Weak troll OP and didn't you post this exact thing in another thread? Take it nobody bit the bait?


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

She's ok, I guess.

Sashas a lot better, and she's also very very overrated by snarls now. If she had her ability in the body of a male she'd be seen as average.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Sounds like you need a hug.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

EireUnited said:


> Her stupid face, her stupid gimmick, her self-righteous "I'm better than the pretty girls because I'm not plastic!" nonsense, the way she pretends to be a child, just everything about her.
> 
> My least favourite wrestler in the world right now. I would be in absolute ecstasy if they make her lose the title by jobbing to Eva Marie, especially at Full Sail. Just imagine the HEAT! It would be unbelievable.


When did she say/imply that plastic line? I haven't heard her go there at all.

I think I love everything about her that you hate: I love her stupid face, I love her stupid gimmick and I love that she...hang on, she hasn't really pretended to be a child since her championship chase - that's been a big part of the story, she wanted to retain her childlike innocent nature but had to toughen up and fight fire with fire to become the best; she's grown up and now has the best of both worlds.

I actually don't fault you at all for not digging her though because it certainly ain't for everyone but I think she's adorable and I make no apologies for that!


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Nice tits tho


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Not surprised to see humpdinker here.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bayley is definitely playing her role perfectly, it's not really a gimmick now is it? The no-hoper basic bitch who fans get behind, amazing in the ring, been chasing the title for so long and gotten so close and now she's finally champion and people actually care about her. She may be 'annoying' but at least people care about her.


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

The only problem i have with her is that it seems like she touches every fan hand in the arena to much playing to the crowd. How will they ever sell her on a heel role.


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

AJ is more fake to me than Bayley.. and her looks? wow,, shes prettier than all the girls in TNA.


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

I just dont like her character. Her in ring tho? Not bad at all.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EireUnited said:


> I will personally assure you otherwise.
> 
> AJ thought she was the different, "girl every nerd would dream of being with!", I cringed like absolute fuck when she and Punk posted an atrocious Joker/Harelquin thing comparing it to themselves. Like two fucking emo 14 year olds.
> 
> Bayley is far more annoying, though. Whilst AJ was outspoken, with Bayley it's more deep-rooted and conceited. The smugness of her fucking face, and her put-on timidness. She'll appeal to anime loving dweebs whose perfect idea of a woman is a female version of themselves, but other people will see through her on a big stage.


Sorry but AJ was different as is Bayley but to each their own rather right or wrong.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sometimes I wish I had the ability to ban people.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push_Miz said:


> and ugly as fuck too .


Nazis do tend to have awful opinions.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

It's perfectly possible to think this without just going after her with full-on vitriol. Everyone has pluses and minuses.

She's a damn good wrestler, who can sell emotionally and physically. She can work a crowd with that underdog game.

Her hugging gimmick isn't for me. Her entrance is weird to me. She has a crappy finisher.

She's just not made for my amusement. Just like Cena isn't. There's nothing wrong with that. I've got Asuka and others to enjoy while the Bayley girl and others can have the underdog hugger to amuse them. Variety is kinda the point in wrestling.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't see that at all. The "Im a hugger" shirts alone will make more money for Vince than most of the male roster. Incredibly likable, very marketable and the audience seems to love her.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Not really.

She's probably the only genuine woman in the diva's locker room. Bayley doesn't seem to be playing a character, she seems to be genuinely a kid at heart. I'm fine with that. I just wish people would hop off her dick for the last two sasha matches, cause they're super overrated.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

I kind of agree. Everyone will be fine with it now, 3 years from now she'll get Cena heat. I think she's pretty good though. I just can't see this gimmick because great in the long run.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I kind of agree. Everyone will be fine with it now, 3 years from now she'll get Cena heat. I think she's pretty good though. I just can't see this gimmick because great in the long run.


You can say that about anybody, look at how stale Ziggler is-- some people say Wyatt is stale. Hell, Bryan is my favorite wrestler but the Yes Movement was getting stale and would've worn out it's welcome had Bryan been wrestling these last 2 years. Everything gets stale eventually and everybody has to reinvent themselves from time to time. This is not unique to pg friendly gimmicks.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I ain't ever watched her, but she's ugly as fuck.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Bayley is there for little girls to look up to.

She could be the female Cena.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

EireUnited said:


> Her stupid face, her stupid gimmick, her self-righteous "I'm better than the pretty girls because I'm not plastic!" nonsense, the way she pretends to be a child, just everything about her.
> 
> My least favourite wrestler in the world right now. I would be in absolute ecstasy if they make her lose the title by jobbing to Eva Marie, especially at Full Sail. Just imagine the HEAT! It would be unbelievable.



Maybe we should talk about your avatar before you start criticising what others look like?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

The only thing annoying about Bayley is that her enormous bottom isn't on display in skimpier clothes.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You can say that about anybody, look at how stale Ziggler is-- some people say Wyatt is stale. Hell, Bryan is my favorite wrestler but the Yes Movement was getting stale and would've worn out it's welcome had Bryan been wrestling these last 2 years. Everything gets stale eventually and everybody has to reinvent themselves from time to time. This is not unique to pg friendly gimmicks.


I've never been impressed with Ziggler. Hes been stale since day one for me. Bray Wyatt can talk, hes amazing, the fact he's even relevant with his booking is really a statement to how good he is.

Bryan at some point will go heel, he's done it before. The dude is over no matter what he does.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

SHE THICK THO


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Rasslor said:


> SHE THICK THO












Yes. Yes she is.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

shes the female version of eugene. shes no ogre but shes hardly nikki bella. there is a lack of white meat babyfaces but the two wwe have in bayley and zayn are nauseating


----------



## martinlmnt (Apr 19, 2015)

EireUnited said:


> Her stupid face, her stupid gimmick, her self-righteous "I'm better than the pretty girls because I'm not plastic!" nonsense, the way she pretends to be a child, just everything about her.
> 
> My least favourite wrestler in the world right now. I would be in absolute ecstasy if they make her lose the title by jobbing to Eva Marie, especially at Full Sail. Just imagine the HEAT! It would be unbelievable.


She isn't that bad and anyway, I totally wiped what you said from my memory when you brought up her jobbing to Eva Marie...

:booklelunkout:rock5


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

Personally i think shes harmless


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:nah


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

She is hot and she can wrestle and she connects with the crowd. Bayley is awesome.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

I just really dislike her gimmick, i get that it's good for kids, but to me it's like she's Joan Cena, except she loses matches. She can wrestle, and she's good at what she does, but i can't get past that gimmick. If she was more like Sami, in the sense that anyone can support him rather than being pigeon-holed into one demographic, i wouldn't have such a problem. 

And a special shout out to any grown man wearing an "I'm a hugger" T-Shirt. Sort yourself out mate.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I seriously can't understand how people can like her.

-Annoying face and annoying look. She doesn't look like a pro wrestler, she doesn't look intimidating at all, even Breeze looks a little bit intimidating even though his gimmick is gay as hell, but Bayley looks like a common girl

-Below average, awkward both in the ring and on the mic, yet she's treated like she's one of the best divas, i've seen people say she's THE best diva :lol 

-Her music is annoying, her finisher doesn't look powerful at all

-Her push is forced and fake. I don't buy a girl like her beating ANYONE, specially Banks

-That stupid annoying girl Izzy or whatever, makes me want to stop watching NXT every time i see her

And lol at people who call OP a troll and want him to be banned just for having a different opinion.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Op, I agree. I could never understand her popularity. Moving on.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I wouldn't go as far OP but I can see where you're coming from. First of all , while she is pretty good in the ring I don't think she's anywhere as good as some people on this forum think she is. I find her a bit sloppy and she's not very versatile. Those 2 Sasha matches were good but they were not amazing or MOTYC like I've seen people call them.
However , that's not what bothers me with Bayley , I just can't stand her character, it's too corny for me. I don't like these kind of underdogs.
All in all , I don't think she is for me so I'll let people enjoy her because I definitely can see what they like in her .


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> Yes. Yes she is.


Looks... so soft.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

gabrielcev said:


> Looks... so soft.



Almost...huggable.

The day I see Bayley in Nikki Bella's gear is the day I can die happy.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

You mad OP?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Drago said:


> You mad OP?


Am I the only one that finds that little hop swagged out and also cute as hell?

















..My Bayley obsession is becoming worrying...


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Bayley will be over with the kids on the main roster


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Drago said:


> You mad OP?


lol not all. I think she is absolutely rubbish regardless of what push she gets.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

I really like her but I must admit I hate her finisher. A belly-to-belly is just too common to be a finisher if you ask me.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

I usually hate faces. Especially your garden variety white meat babyface. But I'm honestly digging her character and I hope it translates to the main roster.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> Yes. Yes she is.



bama4 :banderas :ass :honoraryblack :steebiej :kobe4

:kd -- Bayley, you the real MVP


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, lame as fuck, crowd ass-kissing babyfaces like her are always the absolute fucking worst.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

This thread is annoying as heck OP.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't get people. Most people in this thread spend their time posting here lamenting how WWE is PG and tailored for kids, and then they go bonkers over...Bayley? The absolute epitome of being PG and tailored for kids? And yet Cena is some sort of dumb comic book superhero for kids?

Not to mention her face is very annoying and she is not good on the mic and her finisher sucks.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Personally, I don't hate WWE because it's PG. I just dislike monotony.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

The only thing I find annoying about Bayley is that she's adored for doing the exact same things that make people hate Cena with a passion, the stuff with Izzy alone is more cringeworthy then anything Cena has ever done/said.

Having said that she can go in the ring and is adorable, if she were to cut the shit with Izzy I could get behind her as a character as well.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Deeds said:


> The only thing I find annoying about Bayley is that she's adored for doing the exact same things that make people hate Cena with a passion, the stuff with Izzy alone is more cringeworthy then anything Cena has ever done/said.
> 
> Having said that she can go in the ring and is adorable, if she were to cut the shit with Izzy I could get behind her as a character as well.


Because she comes across as more genuine as for Cena he comes across as a guy desperate for attention pandering to the crowd.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

markoutsmarkout said:


> I don't get people. Most people in this thread spend their time posting here lamenting how WWE is PG and tailored for kids, and then they go bonkers over...Bayley? The absolute epitome of being PG and tailored for kids? And yet Cena is some sort of dumb comic book superhero for kids?
> 
> Not to mention her face is very annoying and she is not good on the mic and her finisher sucks.


You are missing the fucking point in this. Bayley's making this gimmick work and she's not getting booed out of the building on a weekly basis. :bayley


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Somebody clearly needs a hug!


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Deeds said:


> The only thing I find annoying about Bayley is that she's adored for doing the exact same things that make people hate Cena with a passion, the stuff with Izzy alone is more cringeworthy then anything Cena has ever done/said.
> 
> Having said that she can go in the ring and is adorable, if she were to cut the shit with Izzy I could get behind her as a character as well.


I personally find Bayley fun to watch and John Cena stale and shit in the ring. That's all there is to it. Stop comparing the two.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Deeds said:


> The only thing I find annoying about Bayley is that she's adored for doing the exact same things that make people hate Cena with a passion


:Rollins

Not even close, what a ridiculous statement that is.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Old School Icons said:


> :Rollins
> 
> Not even close, what a ridiculous statement that is.


So you're telling me if Cena was to bring a kid and bump titles and stuff, that no one would give him shit for that? he'd get tons of shit on here for doing that. Bayley does it though and everybody loves it, double standards much?

For what it's worth I'm a fan of both so nobody should take my comparison as an insult to Bayley, I just think it's unfair to praise someone for doing one thing while mocking someone else for doing the same shit.

All in all I'd love if they both cut out some of the corny shit they do, credit where it's due Bayley has shown a more serious side in her Sasha feud so hopefully she keeps it up vs Alexa.


----------



## thehumpdinker (Apr 15, 2015)

Don't compare Cena to Bayley

Cena is a big draw and good at his job. Bayley is not.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Bayley has the potential to be a HUGE face on the main roster, but they've got to tone down her a character just a bit. Whether OP is trolling or not, her character could receive a backlash if it's not toned down a little bit (think Cena and face New Day), and that would ruin all of the potential she has.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Deeds said:


> So you're telling me if Cena was to bring a kid and bump titles and stuff, that no one would give him shit for that? he'd get tons of shit on here for doing that. Bayley does it though and everybody loves it, double standards much?
> 
> For what it's worth I'm a fan of both so nobody should take my comparison as an insult to Bayley, I just think it's unfair to praise someone for doing one thing while mocking someone else for doing the same shit.
> 
> All in all I'd love if they both cut out some of the corny shit they do, credit where it's due Bayley has shown a more serious side in her Sasha feud so hopefully she keeps it up vs Alexa.


Yes John Cena would get shit for that and why? Easy answer.

10+ years of doing the same said shit as a babyface well past its sell by date who is long overdue for a heel turn. We're bored of him, sick of his "overcoming the odds" gimmick and can't stand the sight of John Cena winning virtually every feud he is in unless its Brock Lesnar. 

Right now it works for Bayley because she is a good babyface that hasn't come close to being stale yet so getting Izzy involved is another notch to her character and given how Sasha Banks was the perfect opposite to her as a heel it made for a fantastic story between them.


Where as John Cena, who really gives a f**k whether he'll win or lose? The guy has done it all where as Bayley has only really arrived in the last year as one of the top performers on NXT. 

Wind the clock forward a few years and Bayley is still doing the same stuff and then you have a case for saying she needs to do something different. 

Right now comparing the two as being the same does not wash with me what so ever.

Besides, John Cena is a megastar compared to Bayley anyway in the eyes of those who make the big decisions.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I realized that unlike the superskinny Sasha, I could support Bayley if it wasn't for his character.
Yeah I used to laugh at Elmyra's killer hugs, but this isn't funny...

This Bayley has the face of a punk rock girl, and could be way over with a character like that on that exclusive WWE network show, but OK, more sooner than later her character would be stale.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

EireUnited said:


> Her stupid face, her stupid gimmick, her self-righteous "I'm better than the pretty girls because I'm not plastic!" nonsense, the way she pretends to be a child, just everything about her.
> 
> My least favourite wrestler in the world right now. I would be in absolute ecstasy if they make her lose the title by jobbing to Eva Marie, especially at Full Sail. Just imagine the HEAT! It would be unbelievable.


Sounds like somebody wants attention...


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

Does she have mild down syndrome? Is that a thing?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright maybe I'm being a bit hasty comparing them so early on even though there are some similarities, but I can see her shtick getting real old real fast, like hou713 said just tone it down a bit, the entrance and her underdog performances in matches should be enough for the gimmick to work.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

ellthom said:


> Sounds like somebody wants attention...


Sounds like somebody can't fathom somebody not liking one of their "non-traditional!" favourites.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

3/10 trolling, not subtle enough for my liking. Go big or go home IMO.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

A lot of people complaining about her now she's the champ. It's like her detractors grew tenfold after winning the title. :wow


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Was almost rooting for you until the Eva Marie part. :no


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

If you're gonna shit on Bayley at least do it over something valid, like her mic skills or something.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you saying you have you own opinion/taste??? 

Yeah, I think it's alright that you don't like her.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

who cares shes got dat ass:ambrose


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I hate this forum sometimes.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

bayley looks like the actual troll face meme.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Fuck, just imagine it.

Full Sail. That stupid kid in the front row. Bayley hugs her before the match.

Eva Marie comes out and beats her clean for the title.

Eva does the whole "IM CRYING WITH JOY!" shtick, talks about overcoming odds and thanks everybody for always supporting her even though she's the eternal underdog. Even force a hug on that girl in the front row.

Hahahahaha the fucking HEAT would be phenomenal!


----------



## gomez889 (Oct 30, 2014)

EireUnited said:


> Her stupid face, her stupid gimmick, her self-righteous "I'm better than the pretty girls because I'm not plastic!" nonsense, the way she pretends to be a child, just everything about her.
> 
> My least favourite wrestler in the world right now. I would be in absolute ecstasy if they make her lose the title by jobbing to Eva Marie, especially at Full Sail. Just imagine the HEAT! It would be unbelievable.


 Everyone is entitled to there opinion, and if you dont like the bayley character thats fine. But she brings a different look, and more of the cookie cutter baby face that caters to younger kids. it seems to have worked for John Cena in selling merchandise and he is still the most popular wrestler in the world. Do you really want all the WWE women to be models ???? 

If you think having Eva Marie has the champion is quote best for business, that's your opinion. But if the WWE is seriously trying to create a Diva Revolution, and feature women as more legit competiitors in the ring, having a girl who is not even close in abiliity to other girls, is just taking a step back. At least if she had charisma and could cut promos, but shes even worse at that than her wrestling ablility.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

gomez889 said:


> Everyone is entitled to there opinion, and if you dont like the bayley character thats fine. But she brings a different look, and more of the cookie cutter baby face that caters to younger kids. it seems to have worked for John Cena in selling merchandise and he is still the most popular wrestler in the world. Do you really want all the WWE women to be models ????
> 
> If you think having Eva Marie has the champion is quote best for business, that's your opinion. But if the WWE is seriously trying to create a Diva Revolution, and feature women as more legit competiitors in the ring, having a girl who is not even close in abiliity to other girls, is just taking a step back. At least if she had charisma and could cut promos, but shes even worse at that than her wrestling ablility.


Ignoring the fact that Eva Marie clearly does have natural charisma, evident by the sheer amount of attention she draws:

I think her face is stupid because of the stupid facial expressions she pulls. At no point did I say I wanted all female wrestlers to look the same, let alone all look like super models. I was the biggest advocate going for Kharma/Awesome Kong. Fuck, I thought Chyna was cool when I was a kid.

But people have this real contradictory, cry-baby entitlement when it comes to Bayley, and I feel she herself buys into it. And fuck, her buying into it is fine, all good wrestlers should buy into themselves. It's that even MENTIONING that you don't like her draws such vitriolic responses from people who openly claim to dislike everything Bayley represents, it's both infuriating and hilarious.


----------



## gomez889 (Oct 30, 2014)

EireUnited said:


> Ignoring the fact that Eva Marie clearly does have natural charisma, evident by the sheer amount of attention she draws:
> 
> I think her face is stupid because of the stupid facial expressions she pulls. At no point did I say I wanted all female wrestlers to look the same, let alone all look like super models. I was the biggest advocate going for Kharma/Awesome Kong. Fuck, I thought Chyna was cool when I was a kid.
> 
> But people have this real contradictory, cry-baby entitlement when it comes to Bayley, and I feel she herself buys into it. And fuck, her buying into it is fine, all good wrestlers should buy into themselves. It's that even MENTIONING that you don't like her draws such vitriolic responses from people who openly claim to dislike everything Bayley represents, it's both infuriating and hilarious.




Here's a fact , the last 2 Bayley matches against Sasha were incredible matches and the fans were extremely invested in them. It told an incredible story, and the wrestling was phenomenal. Of course not everybody likes her character, but at the moment there is no way an Eva Marie title win would do anything but kill the credibility of the divison. 
This is still a developmental league and Eva needs way more time to improve, and she could be a super heel, but for now, shes not ready. Until she gets more real heel heat instead of Xpac heat, but until then she needs to just improve her wrestling and mic skills. Shes the chosen one like Roman Reigns, which probably angers many fans but it never worked out for the Lex Express Luger so getting a super push from Vince does not gurantee you the brass ring.


----------



## GTL (Oct 27, 2014)

She knows her gimmick and plays it to the max. I don't like it much but it's working for her. Good luck to her.

Where I do get worried is if the emotional incontinence at the end of divas matches gets amped even more. You can just see it in Creative: 

"Wooo, emotion sold in Brooklyn - we need more of it. Ten times as much of it. More crying, more hugging. From everyone. Get the roster out as well"

"Wooo, emotion sold in Respect - we need even more. Where's that kid superfan? We need her crying as well. And find another kid to hug. An ill one (so long as they're still photogenic). Orphaned dogs. We need one of them. Kids. Dogs. We need more. We need an inspirational woman from Bayley's childhood. Group hug. More crying. Syrian refugee. Where do we find one? We need more....."


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

You know if Bayley offered you a hug you would not back down.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

obby said:


> Nazis do tend to have awful opinions.


and a badass fashion sense , that's why you can't see them with ugly chicks like Bayley .


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

People that pretend Bayley has a pretty face just to be argumentative... smh. I don't want to bash the girl, but looks wise I know few girls LESS attractive than her.










I know, different tastes and all, but... Seriously.

Hell of a booty though, and a great wrestler, I'm a fan. But let's not pretend she's something she's not. Girls as talented as her don't need to be eye candy anyway.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

she looks like a wonderful girl and i would be willing to take her out for a nice date at white castle.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

EireUnited said:


> *Ignoring the fact that Eva Marie clearly does have natural charisma.*


:aj3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

markoutsmarkout said:


> I don't get people. Most people in this thread spend their time posting here lamenting how WWE is PG and tailored for kids, and then they go bonkers over...Bayley? The absolute epitome of being PG and tailored for kids? And yet Cena is some sort of dumb comic book superhero for kids?
> 
> Not to mention her face is very annoying and she is not good on the mic and her finisher sucks.


This has always perplexed me. People bitch about the PG rating, they bitch about Cena catering for kids...yet adore Bayley. Bayley who's entire gimmick is hugs. She's the most kid friendly PG act on the whole roster. She's talented but she's also everything that so many people claim to despise.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> This has always perplexed me. People bitch about the PG rating, they bitch about Cena catering for kids...yet adore Bayley. Bayley who's entire gimmick is hugs. She's the most kid friendly PG act on the whole roster. She's talented but she's also everything that so many people claim to despise.


For me it's because Bayley is talented. But then again I don't care about what the wrestlers target demographic is, so I guess I'm not that kind of example. I just don't like Cena because he sucks and is at the top. :mj


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

EvaMaryse said:


> This has always perplexed me. People bitch about the PG rating, they bitch about Cena catering for kids...yet adore Bayley. Bayley who's entire gimmick is hugs. She's the most kid friendly PG act on the whole roster. She's talented but she's also everything that so many people claim to despise.


Doesn't it come down to how long they have had their respective gimmicks, Cena gets moaned about because he has been doing the same old shit for a decade.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Completely indifferent. Don't like her nearly as much as Eva or Sasha or Dana, but she's not annoying like Charles. I just don't care about her honestly.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I just popped into this thread because I knew it would have awesome pics/gifs of Bayley









Thank You OP, any thread about bayley is a wonderful place to be.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

Bayley has always made me uncomfortable. 

As someone who has extensively studied demonology for many years, I find a troubling pattern in NXT where multiple women (Alexa Bliss, Bayley, potentially the TE winner) give off demonic auras. 

It's especially troubling given how much little kids seem to be into her.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

They LIVE said:


> Bayley has always made me uncomfortable.
> 
> As someone who has extensively studied demonology for many years, I find a troubling pattern in NXT where multiple women (Alexa Bliss, Bayley, potentially the TE winner) give off demonic auras.
> 
> It's especially troubling given how much little kids seem to be into her.


:ann1


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I like Bayley quite a bit as a wrestler, but I will say that she is my least favorite of the 4 horsewomen. 

She's pretty horrendous on the mic.


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

How could anybody compare Bayley to John. She's still a neophyte and an underdog while John is Superman.. I can understand the hate if is shes holding that belt for a long period of time but c'mon. Im pretty sure these people are of the same clothing as the one who wont give any wrestler a chance by chanting WHAT in their promos.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I can't stop laughing @ "as someone who has extensively studied demonology for many years..."


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Labeling Bayley ugly, then claiming those walking plastic bags full of makeup are attractive.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

EvaMaryse said:


> This has always perplexed me. People bitch about the PG rating, they bitch about Cena catering for kids...yet adore Bayley. Bayley who's entire gimmick is hugs. She's the most kid friendly PG act on the whole roster. She's talented but she's also everything that so many people claim to despise.


There's always been PG friendly characters in the WWE.

Bayley's gimmick right now is simply not comparable to Cena's 10 years of main eventing, hustle, loyalty, and fruity pebbles.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This thread is proof positive that no one is exempt from a hate train.
The Bayley Hate Train has just arrived at the station. 
Please point and laugh at the unfortunate passengers. 










They LIVE said:


> Bayley has always made me uncomfortable.
> 
> As someone who has extensively studied demonology for many years, *I find a troubling pattern in NXT where multiple women (Alexa Bliss, Bayley, potentially the TE winner) give off demonic auras. *
> 
> It's especially troubling given how much little kids seem to be into her.












*but if serious,*


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

Im not a fan of the character or the person, but she is a good worker and great babyface in the program, she fills the role to perfection, she had character development and its a necessary part for the division. But i fear that she will be ruined in the main roster.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

Bayley is getting Cena-esque hate. That's just sad. She's better staying in NXT for as long as she can. Once she's on the main roster the WWE Universe wil be all over her.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

She is using a situation that works and so far it hasn't out stayed it's welcome. I have no doubt if she started to get real heat like Cena does she would get a turn as NXT seem to be quicker to react than Vince is in the main roster.

WWE created a monster in Cena and as much as Vince is delusional I imagine he knows he has in the same way that he knows he has left a turn to late.
Cena is stuck being Cena because he and WWE have painted themselves into a corner. What I mean by that is they they went full on 'Megaface' which lead to massive amounts of merc, the most make a wish, etc and now they have no clue what to do with him or the situation they now face.

Does Vince want to turn him heel-Probably not.
Does Vince know he should turn him heel anyway-Probably.
Does Vince think that he can turn him heel-He probably thinks he can't for the reasons above.

The 2 situations are not comparable.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Bayley's body is banging. Abs titties and ass. That's the trifecta, and I usually settle for the quinella. As for her face, she's definitely not ugly, but by the same token she isn't a quaddie either.


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

Especially if your name were Sam Frost and you were to be reflecting on your life. 

Maybe that's what people see in those matches. Speaking of which, though: abs?



EvaMaryse said:


> This has always perplexed me. People bitch about the PG rating, they bitch about Cena catering for kids...yet adore Bayley. Bayley who's entire gimmick is hugs. She's the most kid friendly PG act on the whole roster. She's talented but she's also everything that so many people claim to despise.


She's in NXT, they don't tend to have particularly pronounced characterisation there because that's not a focus, and they tend to get a free pass on most things except length. 

Realistically hugs will make it more believable or interesting if she were on the WWE roster and still supposed to be in for the NXT title in their own irrelevant plotline.

e.
v.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Bayley is beautiful and talented and she will be over with the kids her merch will fly off the shelves


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I like her as a wrestler but she does have an incredibly odd face. Almost like a Muppet (Fozzy Bear).


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The only thing I would really critique about Bayley is her mic work at times. She doesn't seem to have much confidence when speaking. It could all be a work though and WWE tells her to sound that way. Who knows


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> This has always perplexed me. People bitch about the PG rating, they bitch about Cena catering for kids...yet adore Bayley. Bayley who's entire gimmick is hugs. She's the most kid friendly PG act on the whole roster. She's talented but she's also everything that so many people claim to despise.


People complain about Cena because he's a shitty character, plus unbelievably stale and overexposed. He has been this way for a decade.

Hating Cena's act does not mean you automatically hate all kid friendly acts, it's straight up disingenuous to claim it does.

People like Bayley because, shock, she's likable.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> The only thing annoying about Bayley is that her enormous bottom isn't on display in skimpier clothes.


Best & most truthful post I've seen since I joined the site.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not a big Bailey fan myself. I suppose they need a good face though. It is what it is. I'm more of a Sasha Banks, Alexa Bliss guy myself.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ithil said:


> People complain about Cena because he's a shitty character, plus unbelievably stale and overexposed. He has been this way for a decade.
> 
> Hating Cena's act does not mean you automatically hate all kid friendly acts, it's straight up disingenuous to claim it does.
> 
> People like Bayley because, shock, she's likable.


All that said, its still hypocritical, which is the norm for Cena haters anyway.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

.....I'd do her.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> All that said, its still hypocritical, which is the norm for Cena haters anyway.


Except it isn't. Did you even read what I said?


----------



## Isaac2289 (Aug 25, 2012)

Bayleys alright! Its her super fan Izzy who is annoying as hell!!!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Are you jealous or what?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Not sure if you fully understand some of the words you used in the OP.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

Bayley looks like a dusty foot.


----------



## thehumpdinker (Apr 15, 2015)

Emerald guardian said:


> Bayley looks like a dusty foot.


That's harsh on the dusty foot.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

Her little fan is even way more annoying.


----------



## sjones130 (Nov 30, 2017)

I hate Bayley! She sucks! She pisses me off! She can't wrestle and has one of the worst finishers ever! Her mic skills are lame and she's ugly as fuck but most of all I hate her character/gimmick and her entrance with all the stupid inflatable tubemen! I also don't like John Cena and WWE is trying to make Bayley the female version of him. I hate that both their characters are meant for kids. No one under 12 should be watching WWE. I've seen too many articles about retarded grown adults doing wrestling moves and killing people. The worst one I read was about a man in his 40s who killed his girlfriend's baby by doing a piledriver! Kids are going to do even more dangerous shit if adults are that retarded and acting like kids! Anyone watching who's younger than 12 is too impressionable. That's just one of the things I don't like about Bayley and Cena. I'm glad he's part-time now. Hopefully he'll retire soon and that they won't be able to find anyone who can take his place. I'm also looking forward to the day Vince McMahon leaves WWE. Hopefully then, they'll find the right balance somewhere between the Attitude Era and retarded childish PG shit. Even worse than Bayley and Cena is the New Day! It's the most retarded fucking thing I've ever seen in WWE with grown men dressing like unicorns and bringing a trombone named Francesca, Booty O's cereal, and now pancakes to the ring! I want to see more characters like Brock Lesnar and Braun Strowman!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Bumping threads I see. ^^ *_:bored


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Bumping 2 year old threads just to diss someone who's not even on NXT anymore ?

unkout


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

sjones130 said:


> I hate Bayley! She sucks! She pisses me off! She can't wrestle and has one of the worst finishers ever! Her mic skills are lame and she's ugly as fuck but most of all I hate her character/gimmick and her entrance with all the stupid inflatable tubemen! I also don't like John Cena and WWE is trying to make Bayley the female version of him. I hate that both their characters are meant for kids. No one under 12 should be watching WWE. I've seen too many articles about retarded grown adults doing wrestling moves and killing people. The worst one I read was about a man in his 40s who killed his girlfriend's baby by doing a piledriver! Kids are going to do even more dangerous shit if adults are that retarded and acting like kids! Anyone watching who's younger than 12 is too impressionable. That's just one of the things I don't like about Bayley and Cena. I'm glad he's part-time now. Hopefully he'll retire soon and that they won't be able to find anyone who can take his place. I'm also looking forward to the day Vince McMahon leaves WWE. Hopefully then, they'll find the right balance somewhere between the Attitude Era and retarded childish PG shit. Even worse than Bayley and Cena is the New Day! It's the most retarded fucking thing I've ever seen in WWE with grown men dressing like unicorns and bringing a trombone named Francesca, Booty O's cereal, and now pancakes to the ring! I want to see more characters like Brock Lesnar and Braun Strowman!












And yeah, closing this because old thread is old and Bayley's on the main roster now.


----------

